# Maximilian Osseyevich Steinberg (1883 - 1946)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian composer, who was favored by Rimsky-Korsakov over Igor Stravinsky. Steinberg dismissed Stravinsky + modern styles & Stravinsky detested Steinberg. Ironically it was Steinberg's music that happened to be OK in the ears of the socialist realist critics of 1932.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huzzah, you found Rodders the uploader! He and I are buddies. ^_^

Steinberg is the lost composer, lost to time. A truly fascinating character though! So this is the person that RK and Glazunov had so much hope for that he would shape 20th century music for the better. Whatever was special about Steinberg and his personality and tastes, probably is shared with me. Glazunov Junior....


----------

